# What to do in NYC? Christmas season, family of 4



## jme (Aug 7, 2007)

What would be on YOUR list for "MUST" things to do, places to dine, etc, etc. for the week before Christmas in NYC ???   [family of 4--- kids are 21 & 18--- staying in theater district] thanks, jme


----------



## 3kids4me (Aug 7, 2007)

Seeing as many shows as possible, including Mamma Mia and Hairspray.  Start getting tickets now for good seats!

I would also go to the Museum of Natural History and the Rose Center, which is attached to it.  (That's where the planetarium is.)

Is this your first visit to New York?


----------



## shagnut (Aug 7, 2007)

I've always wanted to go see all the department show windows and go to Rockerfellow Center.  shaggy


----------



## shoney (Aug 7, 2007)

I would spend lots of time on www.tripadvisor.com new york city boards.   we live fairly close to the city (husband works there!) but we aren't a fan of musicals.  I really hate them actually!  There are museums that are wonderful...you might want to ride the staten island ferry...go to the top of the rock...ride the ferris wheel at toys r us times sqare...for my husband and i we prefer finding a street fair...eating in the village...going to bleeker street and eating, drinking and people watch.  The only real touristy thing I love to do is going to south street seaport...I love the water..maybe that is why I still live on LI...can't get enough...enjoy...try those trip advisor forums those people know NY!!!


----------



## vacationlover2 (Aug 7, 2007)

Go see the Christmas show at Radio City Music Hall!


----------



## pcgirl54 (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh Marty so much to see,
The store holiday windows,FAO Schwartz, Macy's Santa,Radio City Christmas Show, NBC Studio Tour,Madame Tussads Wax Museum, Metropolitan Museum Natural History, a carriage ride around Central Park. The cloisters and of course the theater. Buy tickets now to Radio City and any play.

Eat at the Carnegie Deli, one sandwich is enough for 3 people. Hot cocoa at Serendipity of the movie fame. 
http://www.serendipity3.com

http://www.carnegiedeli.com

http://www.newyorkpass.com/index2.asp

http://www.metmuseum.org/Works_of_Art/department.asp?dep=7


----------



## jme (Aug 8, 2007)

*keep it coming*

thanks ....keep it coming......I'm taking copious notes! jme


----------



## mamiecarter (Aug 8, 2007)

*Assighn the kids to do internet research*

You children are old enough to have defined ideas about what they want to do. Get a good guide book and everyone research what they are interested in. Get together and report on the possibilities and make some joint decisions. Try somethings the kids want to do that you wouldn't have thought of.

Sign up for Zagat restaurant guide on line and pick some restaurants near where you want to go. There is a lot of dull food in new York and Zagat saves you from most of it. Try some ethnic restaurants. NYC has Korea, Turkish, German, Afghan, French,Vietnamese, Chinese. The list is endless.

Every Museum has a web site where you can find out about special exhibitions. I love the Metropolitan and the museum of modern art. With the Met you have to decide what to see on any one visit. Impressionist paintings, Fashion history,Greek and Roman art, Chinese, Japanese, American furniture, an Egyptian temple, a huge Egyptian collection. Pick one special exhibition and one permanent one per visit. The museum of natural history is incredible. Shop in the museum gift stores where you can find unique and beautiful things.

Shopping right at Christmas time is hard work because of the crowds. I would look at the windows but avoid the crush in the big stores. Holiday crowds in New York can be an experience in them self. 

Take a look at the word trade center construction site. It is an impressive collection of cranes, steel beams and construction workers hard at work. Go to China town and eat in restaurants where almost everyone else is Chinese. Shop on Canal street.

There are many New York City s, not just the official one of Rockefellow center and Broadway musicals. Take the subway and explore. Try the transit museum and see what makes the city run. Get under the skin of the worlds largest city.


----------



## Denise (Aug 8, 2007)

Top of the Rock: we planned our visit at dusk and got to see the lights come on all over the city. get tickets ahead of time on the internet at www.topoftherocknyc.com to save time and disappointment. the Radio City Christmas show and the tour of Radio City (again...tickets ahead) The NBC studio tour and St. Patricks Cathedral. The tree and watching the skaters at Rockefeller Center are fun. We found the crowds in front of the store windows to be close to crushing.


----------



## jme (Aug 8, 2007)

*great!*

Top of the Rock...hmmm...I'd never heard of that phrase, but now i understand..Rockefeller Plaza! ..and it looks and sounds fantastic....I was already planning to get dinner reservations at the Rainbow Grill on the 65th floor for one evening, so now I'll combine that with a visit to the observation deck....I really didn't know the various things in the Rockefeller Plaza Bldgs, but I'm learning. 

The Rainbow Grill was the actual restaurant from which Meg Ryan saw the BIG RED HEART on the side of the bldg , out the window, while dining with her "boyfriend" in the "Sleepless in Seattle" movie, just when she decided to hurry over to the Empire State Bldg to see Tom Hanks. So, that will be quite romantic. We can do the Rockefeller Plaza stuff all at once now....great idea! That just may be the prettiest city view in this country. 

To whoever asked, this is my second visit to NYC, but the first time I was a teenager, and I remember only a few things...it'll be quite different being with my own kids. My wife happened to visit NYC a few months ago (a girl trip) with her best friend and each's daughter (my sweet baby!) , so they did some things, but not what we'll be able to do citywide. They mainly went shopping. 

The Christmas season stuff is what we're after this time. It'll basically be a whole new experience for us all. We've seen the RC Christmas Tree, the stores, and the ice skating scene for years & years in the movies, and said , "Wow, we'd love to do THAT!" My son (21) has never been. Funny, but my daughter said the most fun thing was getting a hot dog from the street carts... It's always the simple pleasures, isn't it? But I have to admit, I always shoot for the big stuff...then later learn it was the little stuff! I'm learning. Well keep the great ideas coming.  Big things AND little things.....it's always great to learn about the "little pearls". (For instance, I would have never thought about walking around to view the store windows!!) jme


----------



## mamiecarter (Aug 8, 2007)

*Do a TUG search*

So many threads in the past about what to do in NYC. Search Travel and Northeast and you will find a wealth of Ideas.


----------



## Mamianka (Aug 15, 2007)

*Christmas in NY*

Do not miss seeing the huge Christmas tree in the Metropolitan Museum of Art.  It is unlike any other tree you have seen.  Sure, the one at Rockefeller Center (with the ice skaters) is huge and flashy- and crowded - but the one at the Met is in a atmospheric medieval hall.  Surrounding the entire bottom, like a huge skirt, is a *panoramic* creche display, Neapolitan in construction, that has hundreds of detailed and hand-painted figures.  Anything you see the rest of your life will seem a cheap imitation of this!  While in the museum, see the armor display, the musical instruments, and ASK to find a strange room called the Gubbio Studiolo.  Most people miss it - it was designed for a Renaissance duke, and is all in cut wood - an incredible exercise in *perspective*.   Again - completely unique!!  There are also lovely period rooms, glass displays - and of course, miles and miles of paintings and sculpture.  But it is possible to have a great time and NEVER look at a painting!!  

Eating should not be a problem - go down Restaurant Row, and they practically *tackle* you to come in.  If you are near Columbus Circle, then eat in the downstairs of Whole Foods at the Time Warner Center - healthy, and something for everyone.  A few blocks over is Lincoln Center - bound to be a Nutcracker or other holiday performance - besides Radio City (which I find tacky, but I am a professional classical musician).

I hope these are things that other people have not already told you - my personal favorites. I live 100 miles north of NYC and go very often.


----------



## Conan (Aug 15, 2007)

Shopping in SoHo (SoHo="South of Houston" (pronounced "How'ston"))
click here and then click on a street


----------



## jme (Aug 16, 2007)

Mamianka said:


> But it is possible to have a great time and NEVER look at a painting!!



No, actually it's not....Because I collect antique paintings, I adore looking at "the paintings"....can't wait to go to the Met....like the modern art, also.



> - besides Radio City (which I find tacky, but I am a professional classical musician).



You mean you guys don't end each peformance with a group leg kick? I'm shocked.

 BTW, we did book that Radio City Christmas Spectacular for our second evening there, and can't wait....love the idea of the live Nativity and in general, the Christmas cheer....such as the snow falling inside....That'll be a quick-start to our week in NYC....but, I agree with you...I do like the more refined performances too...they're much more moving!!! I'm pretty emotional at those (for a mere husband).....thanks, jme


----------



## chap7 (Aug 18, 2007)

I just got back from a week at the Manhattan Club.  We went to:
Amer. Mus. of Nat. Hist, Fao Schwartz, Toys R Us, Dylan's Candy Store (The FAO Schwartz of Candy stores) Central Park Carousel, Central Park Zoo, handsome cab ride,watched street performers, the street fair, the Dominican Parade, American Girl Place, saw Spamalot, Mary Poppins, Wicked and the Body Exhibition at South Street Seaport.  Each one was awesome!

My crew consisted of myself 38, wife 36, son 8, daughter 5, and son 3.  They were with us most of the time, but my parents or in-laws had them some times as well.

Personally, I liked Spamalot and the Body Exhibition the best.

http://www.bodiestheexhibition.com/intro.html

I'm sure your itinerary will be different as your children are older but there is just so much to do it can be overwhelming.  Just continue to research then prioritize.  Also keep in mind that if you are doing anything that requires tickets you should be looking to purchase them now.

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------

